# Nissan Service in Los Angeles



## Kalani310 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi All:

Can anyone recommend a good dealership with a DECENT service department?

I bought my 2005 350z Roadster from Superior Nissan of Carson and have gotten *THE WORST SERVICE* ever! I've written countless letters to no avail.  So after my beloved convertible was in an accident I bought an Acura and absolutely love their service. 

Unfortunately I still have to take my Acura to that same horrible dealership for my Automate paint protection application and the horrible service there is unbearable.

But I miss my Z and want to buy another for the weekends. Can anyone recommend a good Nissan dealership in the Los Angeles Area to buy from?

Thanks!


----------

